# 13 month old schedule



## joannemc

Hello ladies,

I need some help please.

I was just wondering what your routine for your 13 month old is, eating/ naps/ bedtime.

We are going through a difficult stage where Brandon is fighting sleep, getting overtired and waking in the night, then refusing to sleep in his own bed.

Any help would be great, thanks ;)


----------



## hajis-sweetie

For the last month it has been;
0600/0630- wake & have 8oz cows milk
0800 - breakfast
0930-1130 ish- nap
1200- lunch
1400- snack
1700- tea
1800- bath and 8oz toddler milk
1845- bed

Hope this helps? X


----------



## LilDreamy

Hiya! Alexa isn'y QUITE 13 months yet... but close enough I guess.

She is pretty consistant with her schedule... hopefully it stays that way.

I'm a working single mom... so Our schedule may be a bit different from most other families.

6:00 - Wake up - Recieves 5 oz of warm cows milk
8:30 - Breakfast - Eats something like Pancake and fruit
10:00 - Snack - Something like wheat Crackers, cheese, or a fruit yogurt
11:30 - Lunch - Something like a Tuna wrap/ sandwhich / meat and veggies With milk
12:00 - NAP - Sleeps until 1:30 
2:30 p -Snack - Crackers, cheese, and fruit juice.
3:30 p - Outdoors - until 4:30 P.M.
5:00 p - Dinner - Eats something like Tuna Casserol/Beef tortillas/Chicken nuggets & Veg.
5:30 P - Bath
6:00 P - Play Time and Stories
6:30 P - Bed time drinks 5 oz warm milk as settling

Good luck. :/


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Wake up about 6 - change nappy 
Have weetabix /toast/fruit pot/grapes
Change nappy - get dressed 
Play/tidy/Hoover 
9-10.30am sleep
10.30 bottle 
Play/go out 
12.15 lunch
1-2/2.30 nappy change and nap
2.30 snack 
4pm dinner 
6 bath bottle bed


----------



## Mummy2Asher

5am i bf him in bed
6am wake up, have breaky
9.30 snack 
12 lunch
2 snack
5pm dinner
6pm bath, story
6.45 bf in bed

He sometimes has a nap in the day but not normally, he seems to be stopping in


----------



## Mummy2Asher

Oops he pressed send lol... I find if he doesn't nap in the day he sleeps better but he still wakes a lot... We co sleep and I've started just letting him play in my room before he puts himself to bed, normally it's only 20mins but sometimes he will run around upstairs laughing! Sorry not much help


----------



## joannemc

Thanks for everyone's replys, anyone else?


----------



## New Mrs W

Normally 7:30-8am ish breakfast of porridge, some Cheerios, warm cow's milk in sippy cup and a little toast. He doesn't always eat all of this. We shower together and then I dress Doodle before going to my room to get dressed. He has toy box in our room so he plays while I dress. He will have a bit of fruit at about 10:30 and a drink of water. He is in the process of dropping his morning nap but every now and then he might have a 40 minute nap at about 11. He will have lunch (today he had a bowl of tomato soup with some cream cheese on bread followed by grapes and two mini yoghurts) at about 12 but lunch goes on for a while in our house!! If he hasn't had a morning nap he sleeps after lunch for an hour or so. He will have a drink of milk and a biscuit at about 2:30pm - if he hasn't napped after lunch he will have another 40 min nap now, otherwise it's playtime. We might go out at this point if we haven't been out in the morning; just a little walk to feed the ducks or a trip to the shops. I like him to have fresh air each day. We are normally back home by 4:30pm as Grandma and Grandad call to see him about that time. He has his tea and a drink of water at about 5pm (lasagne, chilli, fish pie . . . something like that) followed by either a yoghurt or some fruit in custard. Again, meal times are quite lengthy and by the time he finishes Daddy is home. He then plays again with Daddy before watching The Simpsons, then in the bath by 7pm and a full bottle (I think it must be about 10 oz, it goes above the top mark) in his bedroom snuggling. He normally falls asleep at this point and he is in bed by 7:30pm at the very latest. 

We don't stick to this routine rigidly. I am pretty happy to follow Frankie's lead. The only time I inisist on anything is when he is grizzly and very obviously tired, I will then insist that he sleeps. He falls asleep on me or on our sofa quite easily, or if we're out I put his pram into recline mode and he'll sleep like that. HTH xx


----------



## rainbows_x

9am - Wake up & has bottle.
10am - Breakfast (fruit, yoghurt or toast).
10am - Play time.
12pm - Lunch.
1pm - Nap until 3pm.
3pm - Go for a walk & has bottle.
4pm - Has snack and follows me around whilst I tidy & shower lol.
6pm - Tea
6.30pm - bath & watches In The Night Garden whilst having bottle.
7pm - Bed.

She has milk whenever she wants it, also water. She has started waking in the night but is easy to get back to sleep, I think it's teething.


----------



## FirstBean

7-7:30am- Wake up have 9oz cows milk
8:30am- Breakfast ( then play till nap time)
10am- Nap time (will usually have an hour then will play)
12pm- Lunch time (play till nap time)
1:30pm- Nap time (will have about 1hr and a half then will have a snack after a nap.
4:00pm- Tea time (then play)
6:00pm- Bath time
6:30pm- Will have a 9oz bottle milk while watching Cbeebies
7:00pm- Bed time


----------



## LilDreamy

Is he getting his 1 yr Molars??

Maybe that is the reason for his lack of sleep??


----------



## JASMAK

Kelana sleeps in her crib, but when she wakes, she comes into bed with me. She comes in probably around 3am and she breastfeeds, then she sleep until 7am (sometimes there is another morning feed in there around 5:30am). At 7am, she gets breakfast. I go to work and hubby has her. She goes for a walk down to the school, and then goes to usually some activity. She gets a snack around 10am. Lunch around 11:30 and then warm homo milk in a bottle. If she is awake and I come home for lunch, she gets milky, but we have pretty much cut that out now. She has a nap around noon until 2:30 when hubby goes for a walk with her down to the school to get the kids. Then home to have a snack and then off to childcare. I pick her up with the other two kids around 5pm and we go home. She gets breastmilk (the next feed to go will be this one) and then I make them all dinner. We eat around 6pm. If there is no activity she gets a bath and then bed at 7:30pm. If there is an activity, she is usually in bed between 8-8:30 and then she is extra fussy the next day.


----------



## joannemc

LilDreamy said:


> Is he getting his 1 yr Molars??
> 
> Maybe that is the reason for his lack of sleep??

Yes he is getting his molars, he goes down lovely a bout 7/7.30, but once he wakes around 1/2am he just wants to be in our bed with us, never thought about him teething and I guess he just needs extra cuddles, thank you for your reply x


----------



## Bexivillian

This week indie has been waking anything between 8 and 10! Its lovely but im not really sure what to do about her day haha.

It used to be 
7am wake
Breakfast around 8 
Nap 10
Wake 12.30 
Lunch
Nap 3.30
Wake 5 
Dinner
Sleep 7


----------

